
Apple is using developers as an R&D arm - berez
http://time.com/4372515/apple-app-developers-wwdc-sherlock-sherlocked/
======
Razengan
Which platform doesn't? Have Microsoft or Google never baked any features into
Windows or Android that were provided by third-party apps at first?

How do people even expect consumer operating systems to evolve these days? I
for one am glad that I can get these things out of the box, with first-party
support.

------
x5n1
Until some enterprising company comes along, offers to share a patent with
these developers for their developments... and then sues the shit out of
Apple, Google, and Microsoft. Can't wait for that shit storm, and you can see
it on the horizon. It's calm.

